# High Idle in Park?



## frostydub (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried searching but didn't find a whole lot pertaining to this. My wife has an 06 Jetta. I normally drive my B6 Passat and don't frequent her car a whole lot. The past few times we've gone somewhere in her car, I've noticed that when we get home the RPM's climb to about 1400 when I shift into park. After shifting into park it will gradually climb from 700-1400 over about a two minute time frame and then drops back to 700. Drives fine, no RPM spikes during drives either. Any ideas where I should check? I'm pretty familiar with my 2.0t FSI but haven't gone elbows deep into the 2.5 yet. We did just move to a house with a driveway/garage I can actually work on cars in so I plan on getting to know it better...

Oh and it did just start doing the whole not starting after fueling up thing. Gas cap is on order to see if that's the fix. No CEL's though.


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Lots of possibilities, as simple as a vacuum hose being disconnected to a dirty throttle body or MAF sensor. All are relatively easy DIY jobs. I would investigate those things, then reset the ECU. If the problem persists, run a scan just to be certain there aren't codes even if you don't have a CEL.



frostydub said:


> I tried searching but didn't find a whole lot pertaining to this. My wife has an 06 Jetta. I normally drive my B6 Passat and don't frequent her car a whole lot. The past few times we've gone somewhere in her car, I've noticed that when we get home the RPM's climb to about 1400 when I shift into park. After shifting into park it will gradually climb from 700-1400 over about a two minute time frame and then drops back to 700. Drives fine, no RPM spikes during drives either. Any ideas where I should check? I'm pretty familiar with my 2.0t FSI but haven't gone elbows deep into the 2.5 yet. We did just move to a house with a driveway/garage I can actually work on cars in so I plan on getting to know it better...
> 
> Oh and it did just start doing the whole not starting after fueling up thing. Gas cap is on order to see if that's the fix. No CEL's though.


----------



## frostydub (Jan 25, 2011)

Gomboult said:


> Lots of possibilities, as simple as a vacuum hose being disconnected to a dirty throttle body or MAF sensor. All are relatively easy DIY jobs. I would investigate those things, then reset the ECU. If the problem persists, run a scan just to be certain there aren't codes even if you don't have a CEL.


Thanks! I plan on trying to dig into it this weekend. We have our first little peanut on the way so as much money I can save doing it myself the better


----------



## joehayes3839 (Jan 2, 2014)

pvc valve


----------



## frostydub (Jan 25, 2011)

joehayes3839 said:


> pvc valve


I can remove the oil cap while the engine is running so I don't think it's a pcv issue.

Fuel cap didn't fix anything. Between having our first child and the awesome weather we've had here in Cincinnati I haven't gotten around to replacing the purge valve. Sitting on the shelf in the garage currently. Next weekend I should be able to replace it and hopefully resolve the issue.


----------



## joehayes3839 (Jan 2, 2014)

frostydub said:


> I can remove the oil cap while the engine is running so I don't think it's a pcv issue.
> 
> Fuel cap didn't fix anything. Between having our first child and the awesome weather we've had here in Cincinnati I haven't gotten around to replacing the purge valve. Sitting on the shelf in the garage currently. Next weekend I should be able to replace it and hopefully resolve the issue.


mine was the pcv valve with the exact symptoms


----------

